# "How it should have ended"



## Aulë (Sep 8, 2006)

I just came across a rather amusing animation on YouTube, showing how a particular reader/viewer thought that Lord of the Rings _should_ have ended (he has also done similar animations for The Matrix, Star Wars, Braveheart, and a bunch of others).

I bet that 90% of you will guess correctly what is going to happen. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnUvw1rzziE&NR


----------



## Ermundo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have seen the animation, and I'll admit right off the bat it's funny. But it's one thing to say something and another to see that thing with your own eyes, so click the link!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 8, 2006)

Aulë said:


> I just came across a rather amusing animation on YouTube, showing how a particular reader/viewer thought that Lord of the Rings _should_ have ended...



I'm still creaking along with a dialup modem and so watching TV online doesn't work for me yet. But when my wife retires, she's going to get a new iMac, and then we'll do DSL on both computers! Wahoo! Meantime, the ONLY other viable ending for LOTR is that upon Aragorn's death, the royal family removes to Bree and takes up permanent residence at the Prancing Pony, once it's been completely refurbished for that purpose.  

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 8, 2006)

Please, he didn't take into account everything else...Nazgul etc...

It is hilarious though. Only a true Tolkien fan would appreciate the use of the eagles.


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't think sauron sucks... I think the movie sucks... I mean that it was supposed to be funny but I don't think it is. "Compressing" 1000 pages in 2 minutes is stupid... And the movie just doesn't make sense...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 26, 2006)

Lighten up!

It was funny. 

Yes, we all know that the Lord of the Eagles wouldn't have agreed to it, and that the Nazgul were still abroad, and that one or two Orcs might just have spotted something, but it's a spoof. And having looked at "How [other films] should have ended", it was one of the better ones.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 27, 2006)

Eledhwen said:


> Lighten up!
> 
> It was funny.
> 
> Yes, we all know that the Lord of the Eagles wouldn't have agreed to it, and that the Nazgul were still abroad, and that one or two Orcs might just have spotted something, but it's a spoof. And having looked at "How [other films] should have ended", it was one of the better ones.



I think I missed one of the key comments made by the eagles after they dropped the ring in the fire and were flying home. What was it they were saying to each other? The only thing I could catch clearly (in a Scottish brogue) was, "We coulda died! (I think).

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it was Gandalf and the Hobbits talking as they rode on the eagles' backs. I've transcribed it below.

The end of the end...

"Well, that was incredibly easy!"
"Yes it was."
"Can you imagine what it would be like if we had walked the entire way?"
(everyone laughs. Murmurs of 'oh my gosh', 'ridiculous' and 'don't be silly')
"Yeah, one of us might have died!"
Ends with more murmuring about the impossibility of travelling that disance on foot.

PS: I'm having trouble watching YouTube on IE7, but it loads fine on Firefox.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 29, 2008)

The above link is no longer valid. But it can still be found here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqVD0swvWU

Copyright! Tut!


xo
Gilth.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 31, 2008)

Gilthoniel said:


> The above link is no longer valid. But it can still be found here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqVD0swvWU
> 
> ...


I've seen this before, but it still makes me laugh.


----------

